# label removal



## danroh (Oct 29, 2007)

I made a batch of beer this weekend and use oxy-clean to clean my equipment. I then bottled 6 gal of wine so I rounded up 30 bottles. All needed cleaning and many still had labels. I used the 5 gals of oxy-clean solution and was amased. Most labels just floated off and the rest were easily scaped


----------



## Wine Maker (Oct 29, 2007)

I have never used oxy clean. Is it like a soap detergent or a bleach? I guess what I am getting at is that washing bottles with a detergent, like dish soap, is not good because it is very difficult to rinse away soap from a bottle. However, if it does not leave any type of a residue then it would probably work well for cleaning labels.


----------



## FentonCellars (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd be careful with using that solution. I'd make sure that there is no residue left over, which could effect your wine. I posted another method for removing the labels as well. Check it out....

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=180


----------



## danroh (Nov 1, 2007)

*oxy-clean*

Oxy-clean is a per-carbonate cleaner that cleans with oxygen. This is a type of cleaner that is use in beer making. One brand that most beer making supply houses sell is "one step" Its is a no rise cleaner that is available in laundry detergent sections of stores


----------

